# x process pin hole



## mysteryscribe (May 3, 2007)




----------



## mysteryscribe (May 3, 2007)

I said that I wasn't going to bother with pinhole anymore but>>>>>> If you know the ansco pioneer which I have been using lately for my builds you know that it comes with a film insert. Not shaped like but remininisent of the 645 from mamiya. So when I see a pioneer cheap enough I'm going to pick it up for the insert. 

I have one pioneer with a tourist lens and one with a speedex. So when I bought another one I bought it just for the insert but I figured what the heck I might as well make a pin hole since I already have the stuff and universal design I did up. Takes about half an hour to do the coverstion and over night to dry the glue. 

I forgot the correct fstop so I guessed while I was out and of Course I guessed wrong by a bunch. Still it works and its reasonably sharp even if it doesn look so here.

No leaks and it is secure on my tripod with the wooden base held on with rubber bands.


----------



## fstop23 (May 3, 2007)

i think it looks great.  i'm on this kick that i want to build my own pinhole cameras.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 3, 2007)

decide what you want to shoot in them and go for it.   I shoot a lot of sheet film and paper negs, but also I like roll film for pure convenience.  Most any camera from the classic era can be a fine pinhole camera.

When you switch out lenses you have a lot to worry about but pinhole is super easy to do.  Good luck if you need any help just ask.  There are lots of pin hole builders around.  for information try http://mrpinhole.com


----------

